# Turkey???



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm just curious as today is Thanksgiving and would be kinda interesting to read, see, hear some stories. Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd think a frozen turkey would offer more resistance to penetration than a live one. At least from a slingshot.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

For the avoidance of doubt, I was referring to firearms, rather than deviant practices.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

No turkeys but it's cold and raining and I just dont want to get out a little lazy I guess but if I did I could have 6 tree rats right now there running thick today guess they know everyone is inside


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> For the avoidance of doubt, I was referring to firearms, rather than deviant practices.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Waiting for my 5 kids and 12 grandkids. Oh yeah, also waiting for my new Bunny Buster Hammermill from Tom and my Mora Clipper from Amazon. Happy Thanksgiving to all you other yanks out there. Duck hunting tomorrow and the rest of the weekend. Rain tomorow but the ducks don't mind.
Philly


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I'd think a frozen turkey would offer more resistance to penetration than a live one. At least from a slingshot.


Reminds me of an oldie but goodie:

The FAA has a device for testing the strength of windshields on airplanes. They point this thing at the windshield of the aircraft and shoot a dead chicken at about the speed the aircraft normally flies at it.

If the windshield doesn't break, it's likely to survive a real collision with a bird during flight.

The British had recently built a new locomotive that could pull a train faster than any before it. They were not sure that its windshield was strong enough so they borrowed the testing device from the FAA, reset it to approximate the maximum speed of the locomotive, loaded in the dead chicken, and fired.

The bird went through the windshield, broke the engineer's chair, and made a major dent in the back wall of the engine cab.

They were quite surprised with this result, so they asked the FAA to check the test to see if everything was done correctly.

The FAA checked everything and suggested that they might want thaw the chicken first and repeat the test


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I killed a turkey up in Ft. Knox Kentucky. There were three in a single file line walking the treeline, I was on an unimproved dirt road. The turkey were moving from my right to left. I drew up and put the fork on the one in the middle. Hit her right in the head. I would have tried to hit a Gobbler; However, all the of those turkeys were Hens. Just another shot of opportunity. When you have your slingshot with you all the time, opportunity comes knocking......Never leave home without it!!!!!!!! Frogman


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> I'd think a frozen turkey would offer more resistance to penetration than a live one. At least from a slingshot.


Reminds me of an oldie but goodie:

The FAA has a device for testing the strength of windshields on airplanes. They point this thing at the windshield of the aircraft and shoot a dead chicken at about the speed the aircraft normally flies at it.

If the windshield doesn't break, it's likely to survive a real collision with a bird during flight.

The British had recently built a new locomotive that could pull a train faster than any before it. They were not sure that its windshield was strong enough so they borrowed the testing device from the FAA, reset it to approximate the maximum speed of the locomotive, loaded in the dead chicken, and fired.

The bird went through the windshield, broke the engineer's chair, and made a major dent in the back wall of the engine cab.

They were quite surprised with this result, so they asked the FAA to check the test to see if everything was done correctly.

The FAA checked everything and suggested that they might want thaw the chicken first and repeat the test

[/quote]

Smart people they are


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

Frogman,
I knew someone had to hit one. It must have been amazing at that very moment. I bet it was good eatin too. Thanks for sharing the story.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

We were staying in the field for several days and had no pots or pans, so we found a big roll of some kind of wrapping paper. After cleaning, we just started rolling the turkey in the paper and had about an inch of paper all the way around the Bird, and just stuck it in the fire for about an hour and a half. Unrolled and tore the paper off. It came out good...Frogman


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent work Frogman. I agree with you on having your slingshot on you at all times so as to be prepared for targets of oppurtunity. My ash Dayhiker board cut fits nicely in a pocket and fills this need nicely, though I have yet to blood it. What kind of range and projectile did you bag this one with? Was it your tumbling .45 slugs?

I cannot find my '58 Remington New Army mould (shameful and poor equipment control) and probably will be using an old Lee .45 mould from eBay.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah it was the .45 lead conical. I stepped it off the next day. 20yds...Never forget that shot.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I really considered trying the week of thanksgiving. There were 7-10 of them in my yard every morning. I have powerful slingshots that would have dropped one for sure. I was good though.


----------

